# Tiny Pest Identification?



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

Unfortunately I have some experience identifying Western Subterranean termites in our house. The Eastern version is present in Texas. Here’s a blowup of one of your photos on the left and a better photo from the web on the right. The body shape looks the same, but the size in your photo of the sink looks too small. The workers should be about 3 mm long. If you can scoop some up into a Ziplok bag and push most of the air out to make it flat you can then put under a light and use a magnifying glass to do a good identification and get some better photos. 

Chris


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I lived in Hawaii for 10 yrs & yes, there are tons of cockroaches, of three types. You may have carried an egg case home. The head looks big, but, so do the heads on these:











http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/creatures/urban/roaches/american_cockroach.htm


My experience with termites in Hawaii, were that they were pink.


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

It almost looks like a psocid. Is this apartment a new construction? Is it humid inside?


----------



## mpatty (Mar 30, 2020)

PestGuy said:


> It almost looks like a psocid. Is this apartment a new construction? Is it humid inside?


 I think you are right. The apartment is 6 years old. It’s pretty humid is Houston and I’m finding them in the bathroom which is also a damp area.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

Take a sample to a local pest control company for identification. They might help.


----------

